# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار > سوال: مقايسه روش هاي مدلسازي سيستم در فاز تحليل با هدف شناسايي نيازمندي ها

## تارا68

سلام 
خسته نباشيد 
مي خوام مقايسه اي بين  روش هاي مدلسازي سيستم در فاز تحليل با هدف شناسايي نيازمندي ها انجام بدم 
ميشه راهنماييم كنين؟
از اول از كجا شروع كنم ؟
ممنون

----------


## تارا68

هيچكي نمي خواد جواب بده ؟ :گریه:

----------

